# New to Guns and need advice



## Rys2k8Altima (Oct 15, 2009)

As the title states, Im new to guns period. I have shot a few .38's before and .22 rifles, but thats about the extent of my shooting. I am looking to get either a 9mm or a .45 Semi Auto. I know its quite a range and I need a bit of suggestions here. I really dont want to spend more the $600 dollars on my first gun and need a bit of guidance per brand. I was looking at Glock 17's, Glock 38's, Springfield Armory XD 45, or the Springfield 1911 A1. I really dont even know were to start with this at all. Any suggestions as to a good place to purchase new or used would be great. Im in the Western Chicago Suburbs.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

9mm is a good starting place for an inexperienced shooter and Glock or XD meet your price range. I would recommend either one for a first semi-auto, as well as quite a few others. Find something you like, buy it, and start practicing. If you really like shooting, you're gonna be buying more guns anyway.


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 9, 2009)

Look for a range near you that rents guns and shoot different ones, preferably every one you are considering buying if they have them. At the very least any place that rents should have Glocks and XDs you can shoot...not sure about the 1911, but maybe.

I would go with a 9mm like Bisley said. One thought though, are you looking to carry or will it strictly be range and home defense? If you're not going to carry, I would get a full size in whatever gun you choose, it will be easier to control, especially since you're just starting out.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!

To make sure we're all on the same page, all new members are _highly encouraged_ to take a few minutes to become familiar with the Forum Guidelines.

I'd also recommend the 9mm for a new shooter. Ammo is cheaper than .45, which is going to lead to more practice. Also, loaded with a quality HP round, it is good for defense. You've got the right budget to get yourself a quality gun, so good start. If you have a local range that rents guns, get your hands on as many as you can and go with the one that _you_ shoot best. If not, handle as many as you can and get the one that feels the best to _you,_ not what the salesman at the counter says. Also do not get hung up in the whole "stopping power" thing we see so many new shooters get tangled up in. It's shot placement that matters. In addition to the Glock and XD, I'd say look at the S&W M&P line. You also may be able to find a CPO (Certified Pre Owned) Sig Sauer that fits your budget.


----------



## Rys2k8Altima (Oct 15, 2009)

I dont plan on carrying. Home defense wouldnt be the worst thing. I just kinda want something fun to do in the winter months and I have always wanted a gun. Are Taurus's guns any good? I have never heard of them before ever. What are some other suggestions for hand guns? As for "stopping power" my thoughts are a .22 in the head has the same affect as a .50 in the head. I just like the looks of the 1911. Is there really that much difference in price between 9mm rounds and .45 rounds?


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 9, 2009)

Yes, 9mm is gonna be your cheapest. You can get 100 rds of 9mm for close to $20 bucks usually, whereas .40 or .45 will run you closer to $40. At least thats how it is for me anyway....really wish I'd bought a 9mm instead of a .40 to start out with, would be able to afford to practice more.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Rys2k8Altima said:


> As for "stopping power" my thoughts are a .22 in the head has the same affect as a .50 in the head


Stopping power is not something that can be easily quantified. Whether or not a bullet will stop an attack has much more to do with what it punches a hole in that what size hole it makes. Once you get up into .38 cailiber/9mm range, most rounds are capable of doing enough damage to make an attacker stop immediately, if you can just get that round delivered to the right spot.

The claims by manufacturers of the latest super bullets are mostly hype. Any good hollow point fired at high enough velocity to make it expand, is capable of causing massive damage to the arteries and nerves that will end an attack if sufficiently disrupted.

As for the .22 in the head idea...not a very good plan. Yes, it may cause a person to die, if fired into a precise location, but for self-defense purposes, choose something that is more likely to work when fired into center-of- mass...that will be a difficult enough shot, if a bad guy is all over you.


----------



## Rys2k8Altima (Oct 15, 2009)

I just want something that would be fun to shoot. Easy and cheap to shoot and fun to hit targets. I really dont need something that would drop somebody. HP are something that I would defiantly get though for my home


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 9, 2009)

Rys2k8Altima said:


> I just want something that would be fun to shoot. Easy and cheap to shoot and fun to hit targets. I really dont need something that would drop somebody. HP are something that I would defiantly get though for my home


Go with a 9mm.....its fun, and if the situation ever arises, it WILL drop somebody whether you think you'll need it right now or not.


----------



## WinM70 (Jul 6, 2008)

I would reread everything Thanatos posted and follow his advise, as everything he has posted I would have also posted but he beat me to the punch. It is very good advise my first was a 9mm, still have it a real pleasure to shoot and cheap with the right ammo I'm confident it will stop a bad guy if needed.


----------



## Rys2k8Altima (Oct 15, 2009)

WinM70 said:


> I would reread everything Thanatos posted and follow his advise, as everything he has posted I would have also posted but he beat me to the punch. It is very good advise my first was a 9mm, still have it a real pleasure to shoot and cheap with the right ammo I'm confident it will stop a bad guy if needed.


Alright. I think you guys have helped me in my main decision, I dont think I want to get a 45 unless i get something at a good price. 9mm is where its going to be. Now I just need to find a good one to get


----------



## catalyst81 (Oct 20, 2009)

I've started researching 9's as well and ran across this page: http://www.best9mm.com/. You may find it helpful.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

catalyst81 said:


> I've started researching 9's as well and ran across this page: http://www.best9mm.com/. You may find it helpful.


Best Nines? Hi Point?!?!? :anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol:

That site lost all credibility with me when they included that POS in their list. Their criteria is "great shooter, reliable, and good quality". Sorry, but Hi-Point is neither reliable or good quality and, IMHO, should not even be considered by a new shooter. Hell, the only people who should consider them are boaters ... to use as an anchor.

Just goes to show, don't believe everything you see on the Interweb.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

+1 TODD 1st post

+1 TODD 2nd post 


Welcome to this forum - I think you'll like it here.

:smt1099


----------



## Rys2k8Altima (Oct 15, 2009)

Well I just sent in my FOID card application. So I have about 30 days to do some research before I can buy.


----------



## wheelgunnerfla (Oct 21, 2009)

G19


----------



## Rys2k8Altima (Oct 15, 2009)

Whats the difference between a G19 and G17


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 9, 2009)

Rys2k8Altima said:


> Whats the difference between a G19 and G17


A G17 is the full size 9mm, the G19 is the slightly smaller compact 9mm. Since you said you don't plan on carrying, I'd recommend the G17.....full size guns are always a bit easier to control than smaller guns....the smaller they get, the harder they get to control, at least if you're not experienced. Go rent both and see which fits your hand better, then make your choice.


----------



## Rys2k8Altima (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanatos said:


> A G17 is the full size 9mm, the G19 is the slightly smaller compact 9mm. Since you said you don't plan on carrying, I'd recommend the G17.....full size guns are always a bit easier to control than smaller guns....the smaller they get, the harder they get to control, at least if you're not experienced. Go rent both and see which fits your hand better, then make your choice.


Its not that I dont plan on carrying, IL is a non CCW state FTL. Anyhow, I was planning on getting my CC Permit in PA once I get my FOID card so when I travel I can carry in most of the Southern US. My dad has a Glock 17 that I can borrow just to shoot so I can at least see if I like that. I just need to find a range that rents in my area.


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 9, 2009)

Well then, if you are going to carry it, you'd likely be able to hide the G19 better....


----------



## tateb24 (Oct 22, 2009)

Glock 19,
Reliable, Indestructable, easy to clean/disasemble. Excellent customer service. No need to modify or replace anything on it, it does NOT need aftermarket accessories, IOW don't modify the 19, it voids the warranty.

Shooting lessons, highly recommended even if you think you know how to shoot.

Don't pay more than $500.00 for a new one, find a used one for 350.00 to 400.00, they are out there you just have to look. Most gun shops pay around 420.00-440.00 wholesale price for a new one.


----------



## Rys2k8Altima (Oct 15, 2009)

tateb24 said:


> Glock 19,
> Reliable, Indestructable, easy to clean/disasemble. Excellent customer service. No need to modify or replace anything on it, it does NOT need aftermarket accessories, IOW don't modify the 19, it voids the warranty.
> 
> Shooting lessons, highly recommended even if you think you know how to shoot.
> ...


Lessons? Where at? Also, I hope the Glock 17 I can get my hands on is going to a nice feeling gun... I have always liked the looks of Glocks, But I am REALLY starting to dig the SA XDm for some reason. That and 1911's are just WAY cool! I plan on getting one of each, but in due time I guess


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Rys2k8Altima said:


> As the title states, Im new to guns period. I have shot a few .38's before and .22 rifles, but thats about the extent of my shooting. I am looking to get either a 9mm or a .45 Semi Auto. I know its quite a range and I need a bit of suggestions here. I really dont want to spend more the $600 dollars on my first gun and need a bit of guidance per brand. I was looking at Glock 17's, Glock 38's, Springfield Armory XD 45, or the Springfield 1911 A1. I really dont even know were to start with this at all. Any suggestions as to a good place to purchase new or used would be great. Im in the Western Chicago Suburbs.


Judging by the guns listed, a full size frame is what you are looking for.
So much to chose from. Where to start.
Ok, Used pistols are always good. Look at used Glocks and Springfield XDs. They will fall well within your price range and you will have plenty of money left over for ammo.
New Bersa Thunder 9mm HiCapcity Pro.








is also in your price range, new. Match grade barrel, accessory rail for light or laser or both, two 17 round mags. Very good gun for a great price.

Also if you are looking for 1911 you can usually find good Springfields used for 500 and up. Also you can buy the NEW Firestorm 1911 (not the one made by Llama, but the new one) made by Metro Arms Corporation, and imported by RSA in New Jersey (review of the Firestorm 1911 here http://gunblast.com/Firestorm-1911Deluxe.htm,








and there is the Rock Island Armory RIA 1911 and Armscor 1911 (Armscor also happens to make the RIA)


----------



## mels95yj (Nov 25, 2008)

I was in the exact position you're in about this time last year. Before I picked up the first gun, I went and took an NRA Beginners Handgun course. Well worth the money. You can find out where there's a local course on the NRA website. Then, as others have suggested, I would go the gun store and pick up just about every pistol they've got. I drove them, and my wife, crazy for about a month trying to figure out which gun I liked best and felt the best in MY hands. I ended up going with the Beretta 92FS. Just my $.02 before taxes.

Mel


----------



## The Reaper (Sep 21, 2009)

i was debating on my first handgun about 2 months ago.

I shot my buddy's .40 P99 and his 9mm PX4. I loved the feel and the grip of the PX4 and decided on the 9mm for my first handgun. I've shot plenty of revolvers and rifles when i was younger but never owned one. But during my 3 day waiting period here in FL I switched the 9mm out for the .40 cause in my area 9mm is HARD to find and .40 is everywhere.

I'm happy with my purchase and I still need a lot of practice lol.

Good luck on your choice but if 9mm is readily available in your area I'd go that route first. Once you get your first gun you'll always want more and end up buying more.....so Start off with something that feels great in your hands and you feel comfortable shooting. Find a range that rents hand guns and go have fun.

Take care and be Safe!


----------



## Rys2k8Altima (Oct 15, 2009)

You guys are a bunch of assholes! I had My Mind made up on 3 guns, and now I have to start ALL OVER AGAIN! Thanks for all the advise. I do think I am going to stick with a 9mm. As much as I would like a 1911 .45, ammo cost is just going to be to much over time. But who knows at the last possible moment Ill probally have a lapse of sanity and pick up a 45. I really like the GI spec 1911 from SA. Those are 599 new out by me. Its either that or Im really digging the look of the XD M. This is all speculation however, I have never held or shot either of them with the exception of a Colt? 1911 when I was about 15. So I couldnt even tell you how that went. Im sure once I go to the range, everything will change completely. Just curious if any of you guys know this answer, Do I have to have a FOID card to rent a gun and shoot at the range? Im sure its different from state to state, but Im becoming very impatient waiting for this thing to arrive in the mail. I would love to be able to narrow down my options BEFORE I have the ability to buy so I dont make a rash impulse buy like Im very known to do (impulse car, impulse house, so on and so on) as always thanks for your help.


----------



## Rys2k8Altima (Oct 15, 2009)

As for home defense, I think I'm probably going to end up getting a shotgun of sorts. Itll be a bit more effective I think, and I wont have to worry about going thru walls in my house


----------



## Rys2k8Altima (Oct 15, 2009)

Freedom1911 said:


> Judging by the guns listed, a full size frame is what you are looking for.
> So much to chose from. Where to start.
> Ok, Used pistols are always good. Look at used Glocks and Springfield XDs. They will fall well within your price range and you will have plenty of money left over for ammo.
> New Bersa Thunder 9mm HiCapcity Pro.
> ...


Wow, 481 new! That seems to be a deal. But at the same time, I wonder how reliable they actually are. I'd almost prefer to stick with a big name firearm even though the price seems REALLY resonable


----------



## bigrobwoot (Oct 10, 2009)

Personally, I love the feel of the XD. I got a .40, but the 9mm is the same gun with a different barrel. You should definitely try to get your hands on one to feel it before you make your decision.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

There is a S&W 9mm and .40 sale at Academy Sport & Outdoor and other S&W dealers around the nation.

Their sale of S&W Sigma SW9VE & Sigma SW40VE - says "buy a Sigma from Oct. 1, 2009 through December 31, 2009, and get either a mail-in $50 rebate OR 2 free magazines".

That meant at academy my SW40VE cost me $279 out the door.










There is a hard trigger pull on this gun, but some people actually like it that way.

I don't - but S&W will lighten it for free - and pay the shipping each way.

There were some problems with old Sigma's (5 to 10 years ago), but those problems have all been fixed on the new Sigma's.

I've shot mine and really like the way it handles = No problems with the new ones.

They are a great gun for $279 - $250 + tax for a gun w/lifetime warranty.

:smt1099:smt1099


----------



## Rys2k8Altima (Oct 15, 2009)

dondavis3 said:


> There is a S&W 9mm and .40 sale at Academy Sport & Outdoor and other S&W dealers around the nation.
> 
> Their S&W Sigma SW9VE & SW 40VE - are "buy a Sigma from Oct. 1, 2009 through December 31, 2009, and get either a mail-in $50 rebate OR 2 free magazines".
> 
> ...


Ive been told that the Sigma series isnt that great? Im just trying to keep all my options open here. He might have been refering to an older one however. Once your scorned, its hard to go back


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

I have never used a Sigma but I have never read any good reviews on them either.
The Firestorm 1911 is reported as being a great starter 1911. Had I the money I would not hesitate to buy one.
But seriously if you are looking for a good inexpensive starter pistol or just something to shoot and or use for CCW or HD, a used Glock or XD is a perfect pistol.

Let us know what you decide on.

FYI. A little info on the Bersa.

Bersa is an Argentine arms manufacturer located in the city of Ramos Mejia in Argentina

The company was founded in the mid 1950s by Italian immigrants Benso Bonadimani, Ercole Montini and Savino Caselli, all of them mechanical engineers. Montini worked for Beretta in Italy. At the beginning they were producing parts for the now defunct Argentine arms manufacturer Ballester Molina. Their first handgun was a modified version of a Ballester model which they called "Luan", combining the first two letters of the last names of the 2 designers of the pistol, Luce and Antonovich. The gun didn't have much commercial success and very few of them were produced; nowadays they are quite rare collector's items.
In 1959 the first 22 Long Rifle pistol was commercialized, called "Modelo 60", which later evolved in the "Modelo 62", and based on a modified Beretta design, it sold extremely well. In 1960 the name "Bersa" was finally introduced, it is made up from the initial letters of the founder's first names. Many more successful models in increasingly more powerful calibers were produced in the following years, making Bersa a well known and respected name in the firearms world. In 1989 the first full size combat pistol was introduced, the Model 90, chambered for the 9x19mm Parabellum cartridge.

In 1994 a new model name for the entire production line was introduced, "Thunder", followed by a number indicating the handgun caliber. However the Thunder series in reality include two totally different designs in mechanics and appearances; for cartridges up to and included the 380 ACP the handguns are compact in size (except for the Thunder 22-6 which is a 22 LR target competition pistol with a 6" barrel) and based on a blowback system, for more powerful rounds, starting with the 9x19mm Parabellum, the Thunder line is based on a locked breech and short recoil modified Browning design.

At the end of the 1990s Bersa won the contract for supplying a new standard sideram for the Argentina Armed Forces and Argentina Federal Police that were looking to replace their ageing Browning Hi-Power pistols. The Bersa Thunder 9, an evolution of the Model 90, was chosen.

In the past Bersa also produced 22 Long Rifle caliber long guns and single and double barreled shotguns but they did not have the same commercial success of the pistols and they have been discontinued.
Bersa is nowadays one of the largest privately owned corporations in Argentina. It produces, among many handguns, the very popular Bersa Thunder 380 and the Bersa Thunder 9 pistols and the Utra Compact series of the Thunder chambered in 9mm, .40 S&W, and .45 ACP.

The company is well known among firearm enthusiasts for producing high quality guns at very reasonable prices and it spends very little money on advertisement. Lifetime warranty coverage is provided to the original owners. While strong and well built, nicely engineered, accurate, visually appealing and very reliable, Bersa handguns are not on par with the most prestigious brands (such as SIG or Beretta for example) when it comes to finishing. However, firearms made by such companies can cost as much as twice or more compared to a Bersa pistol in the same caliber and with similar features. For many products in the past, a similar source of technical "inspiration" was Beretta. The full size Thunder combat pistol is the standard sidearm of the Argentina Armed Forces (Thunder 9), Argentina Federal Police (Thunder 9), Buenos Aires Provincial Police (Thunder 9) and several other Law Enforcement agencies.

The Thunder 22 pistol chambered for the 22 Long Rifle cartridge is widely used among recreational shooters in Latin America and the Thunder 22-6, a longer and thicker barrel version of this handgun, is used in more serious competitions. Team Bersa, equipped with Thunder 9 and Thunder 40 pistols, has won several IPSC matches. The Thunder 32 and 380 handguns sell very well in countries that ban the use of more powerful cartridges for civilian personal defence purposes. The Thunder 380 is immensely popular in the US market as a small and light, easy concealable, high quality and competitively priced personal defence handgun.

In the United States, Bersa firearms are currently imported by Eagle Imports of Wanamassa, NJ.

One of the winning IPSC competitions for Team Bersa
And here is an article and video of the Thunder HC9mmPro in competition.
http://gunnuts.net/2009/07/24/bersa-thunder-pro-9mm/


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Rys2k8Altima said:


> Wow, 481 new! That seems to be a deal. But at the same time, I wonder how reliable they actually are. I'd almost prefer to stick with a big name firearm even though the price seems REALLY reasonable


While I understand that sentiment, do not underestimate Bersa and Firestorm.
Most all Firestorm pistols are made by Bersa except the 1911.
Bersa gets very little advertisement here in the states but it is a great gun.
I have the BTHC 9mmPro in the picture and it was a tack driver right out of the box.
They have a great warranty as well. and all work can be done by Colorado Gunworks.
http://www.coloradogunworks.com/ they are a authorised Bersa service shop and have a very good rep for getting things done right the first time and doing it quickly.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

*Glock 17* ... that's in 9 mm..suites your price range with couple boxes of ammo included will run you around $600 (roughly $520 for the gun and $80 left to cover taxes and some 9 mm ammo).

It is a full size 9mm..Fun to shoot at the range, durable, light, very simple to clean and maintain, and excellent gun for home defense (remember to use Jacketed Hollow Points for Home defense rounds)..Best of Luck.


----------



## von buck (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm also a new guy. Got all my paper work in for a Ct. local permit and now I have 8 or so weeks to decide what to get.
It's hard to decide. The more I read, the more guns I want, or like we say in the music biz, I'm suffering from GAS (gear aquiring syndrome).
Every time I think I know what I want, along comes another one. I know, I know, I'm going to have to go to the range and rent all the ones I'm interested in and see what's the best feeling and shooting, but in Ct, I can't even go to the ranges near me without a permit, or with someone with a permit, and I don't have any friends who do.
So I'll just wait the 8 weeks, keep reading and practice with the BB gun in the basement.
And yes, I follow all the safety precausions.

Andy


----------



## chris441 (Sep 6, 2009)

Rys2k8Altima said:


> Do I have to have a FOID card to rent a gun and shoot at the range?


Illinois is the only state with a FOID card program, to my knowledge. And YES you must have a FOID in order to posses/buy a gun or ammo and shoot at the range in Illinois unless you have an out of state ID. As the law reads, if you are caught with 1 round of ammo without a FOID you are in trouble. First offense without FOID while possessing a gun is a misdemeanor and second offense is a felony.

Get the FOID card ASAP...$10 for 10 years

http://www.isp.state.il.us/foid/firearms.cfm

lots of good info in the link to.
http://www.isp.state.il.us/foid/firearmsfaq.cfm


----------



## Rys2k8Altima (Oct 15, 2009)

chrisbradley441 said:


> Illinois is the only state with a FOID card program, to my knowledge. And YES you must have a FOID in order to posses/buy a gun or ammo and shoot at the range in Illinois unless you have an out of state ID. As the law reads, if you are caught with 1 round of ammo without a FOID you are in trouble. First offense without FOID while possessing a gun is a misdemeanor and second offense is a felony.
> 
> Get the FOID card ASAP...$10 for 10 years
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I sent the app. in a few weeks ago, They cashed the check on friday, which bacically means the id check went ok, so hopefully ill be getting it soon and well be well on my way to gun owner ship ness. LOL. I just wanted to jump ahead and shoot some guns so I can have an idea EXACTLY what I want. The suspense is killing me. Then I get to wait 72 hours! Damn laws!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Rys2k8Altima said:


> Ive been told that the Sigma series isnt that great? Im just trying to keep all my options open here. He might have been refering to an older one however. Once your scorned, its hard to go back


A Sigma has a pretty heavy trigger but it's easily dealt with if need be. They are much more accurate than the price would indicate. Every one I've shot was great on target. The one I owned was an exceptional weapon once I did a little polishing and a spring change. But they are not for everyone.

You need to go get your hands on every 9mm you can and see what fits your hands. Once you do that you can start to look at who's will end up in your hands. Many shooters love to answer these questions with a "Well I got this so it's the best" type post. It might do them well. You might not like it as much. So now you have as pretty high dollar paperweight on your hands. If it don't fit right it wont shoot right and you will not want shoot it. I mean..Who would? So now you have to sell it or trade it on. Most the weapons mentioned in this thread are not going to sell for a profit after six months to a year. So now you more often than not take a hit on it trying to get the weapon you should have to begin with.

Along with the before mentioned you might want ot check out some of the CPO Sig Sauer pistols and the FNP9. Also the S&W M&P. The Smith and FN you can change the back strap to help get a better fit.


----------



## Rys2k8Altima (Oct 15, 2009)

Well I shot 100 rounds today. I started with a Springer XD 9 for 50 rounds. Nice gun. I really liked the way it shot, and the feel of it. My pattern was all over the damn place, but it was fun. Next I grabbed a Taurus 24/7 9mm. I shot 10 rounds and then brought it back. I really didnt like the trigger of the gun and as a matter of fact I really didint like the grip on the gun either. Last I rented a S & W M&P 9mm. I kinda liked that gun. Not to good not to bad. I ran 40 rounds thru it and it was alright. I think Im going to go with the XD 9. Im going back tomorrow to shoot my Dads Glock 17 and my dads S & W .38 specials just for fun. Any other suggestions before I go back? Maybe a Beretta 92?


----------



## fudo (Nov 11, 2009)

I think you should try a Ruger SR9, or Taurus 709 slim in 9mm, or, if you want a .45, the Glock G36 or in a 1911 the Springfield Armory Mil-Spec, or RIA.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

If you can, shoot a Sig or two. Have you tried P-Series Rugers?


----------



## Rys2k8Altima (Oct 15, 2009)

Alright, Ill try some sig's


----------



## Rys2k8Altima (Oct 15, 2009)

Well, I decided to just try and shoot a S&W Sigma 9mm. Needless to say, I really do like it. The trigger seemed a bit stiff on the new gun I had held, but the range gun seemed to fire quite nicely. I do have a Glock 17 in my possetion for the next few weeks. I kinda like the Glock. My dad has some goofy silicon grip type thing on it, which seems to make it fit better in my hand. Still not sure what I really want thought. I like the Glock now, The XD is till on my list, and the S&W Sigma is still on there. I kinda would like a Glock with a rail however.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

A lot of very sound advice so far. 9mm is a great first gun cheap enough ammo and enough power to peotect you in mosr cases.

The Glock 17 is a fine proven weapon, many variations of it and other manufacturers competitive versions to pick from. My personal favorite and the gun I would buy again if given the same parameters you have is a CZ P-01.

It is the best feeling gun I have picked up and I own 9 handguns. If I ever own 10 I will certianly have 2 CZ's. You need to find the gun that makes you feel that way too. Different strokes dude.

I am not so good at posting pics so here http://www.dealerease.net/catalog/product.asp?ret_id=995035&pid=64482

RCG


----------



## Handgun World (Oct 28, 2009)

Lot's of good info here, let me also recommend that you get involved in an IDPA club. It will help you learn good practical shooting skills for around $20 per session. Not a substitute for fighting pistol training, but excellent for people new to handguns.


----------



## Rys2k8Altima (Oct 15, 2009)

recoilguy said:


> A lot of very sound advice so far. 9mm is a great first gun cheap enough ammo and enough power to peotect you in mosr cases.
> 
> The Glock 17 is a fine proven weapon, many variations of it and other manufacturers competitive versions to pick from. My personal favorite and the gun I would buy again if given the same parameters you have is a CZ P-01.
> 
> ...


Held a CZ last night. Seemed good. I went to the range AGAIN today to shoot the glock I have in possession. and forgot all about the CZ. I went with a buddy and he rented a Beretta FS92. Shot that, Like that as well. Anyhow, this damn Glock kept jamming when it got down to the last few rounds. I had somebody at the range take a look at it, and he seemed to think that Im limp wristing it and I need a new Mag. Other then that shot about 250 rounds today and it was a blast. Ill have to post some target pics in a bit


----------



## Rys2k8Altima (Oct 15, 2009)




----------

